# Islamic Militant slain in Michigan



## J.J (28 Oct 2009)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/21454119/detail.html

DETROIT -- The Detroit leader of a nationwide fundamentalist Islamic group was fatally shot during a series of FBI raids Wednesday afternoon.

The FBI arrested 10 people who have ties to the group called the Ummah, which translates to “the brotherhood.”

The group’s primary mission is to establish a separate sovereign Islamic state governed by Sunni law, according to FBI charging documents. Luqman Ameen Abdullah, 53, called his followers to an offensive jihad, rather than a defensive jihad.

During the raid, Abdullah, aka Christopher Thomas, fired his weapon, said the FBI in a release. An FBI police dog was shot during the gunfire.

The dog was transported via helicopter to an animal hospital in Madison Heights, but despite the rescue efforts, the dog died.

The rest of the suspects were arrested at the Detroit raid on Tireman and Firwood roads and the Dearborn raid on Michigan Avenue and Miller Road without incident.


Seven of the suspects appeared Wednesday afternoon in a detention hearing. The rest will appear before a judge Thursday.

Before the raid, Abdullah and the 10 others were charged in a complaint with conspiracy to commit several federal crimes, including illegal possession and sale of firearms, arson, body armor and theft from interstate shipments.

Named in the complaint is Mohammad Abdul Bassir, Muhammad Abdul Salaam, Abdul Saboor, Mujahid Carswell, Abdullah Beard, Mohammad Philistine, Yassir Ali Khan, Adam Hussain Ibraheem, Garry Laverne P orter and Ali Abdul Raqib.

The group consists primarily of African-Americans, some whom converted to Islam while serving sentences in various prisons around the county.

The nationwide leader is believed to be Jamil Abdullah Al-Amin, formerly known as H. Rapp Brown. He is currently serving a life sentence in prison for the murder of two police officers in Georgia.

Abdullah Al-Amin preaches violence against law enforcement officials and has trained members of the Ummah inside of a mosque located on Joy Road how to use firearms, martial arts, sword fighting and other types of self defense in anticipation of government violence, according to the FBI.

Undercover agents in the organization have told the FBI that Abdullah used to discipline its members starting at an early age by beating them with sticks on their hands, knees and legs and once he beat a little boy so badly that the child was unable to walk for several days.

In October of 2008, a source the FBI called “credible” recorded statements by Abdullah at a mosque during prayer where he said that Muslims need to cut ties with Christians, Jews, and Kuffars, which the FBI said means all non-muslims.

“Obama is a Kafir. McCain is a Kafir, all the rest of them Kuffars, are Kuffars…. The worst Muslim is better than the best Kafir,” said FBI documents.

At this time, the FBI continues to seek Mujahid Carswell, Mohammad Alsahi and Yassir Ali Khan.

Anyone with information is asked to call the FBI at 313-965-2323



_A raid in the metro Detroit area with connections to Windsor, ON. Currently only Carswell is outstanding, the remainder are in custody._


----------



## Spanky (28 Oct 2009)

Well Done FBI!  As well as any other LEO involved.  H. Rapp Brown still around?  I thought he was long gone.


----------



## mariomike (28 Oct 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> H. Rapp Brown still around?  I thought he was long gone.



I thought they threw the switch on him years ago! Looks like he's chillin' down south in the Georgia Pen. But, still pulling strings using a new name. 
Sad news about the FBI K-9:  "transported via helicopter to an animal hospital" but was D.O.A.

P.S. I just looked Rapp Brown up on Wiki. Looks like he was too hot to handle in Georgia, so they transferred him over to the Federal system. 

Here is the same thread:
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/90122/post-886783.html#msg886783


----------



## old medic (29 Oct 2009)

Islamic leader slain in Michigan
A man described by the FBI as the head of a radical organization is killed in a raid, federal agents say.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/health/la-na-fbi-raid29-2009oct29,0,3738861.story



> Detroit -  Federal authorities Wednesday arrested several members of a radical Sunni Islamic group in the U.S., killing one of its leaders in a shootout at a Dearborn, Mich., warehouse, the U.S. attorney's office said.
> 
> Agents were trying to arrest Luqman Ameen Abdullah, 53, on charges that included conspiracy to sell stolen goods and illegal possession and sale of firearms. Authorities also conducted raids elsewhere to try to round up 10 followers named in a federal complaint.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (29 Oct 2009)

FBI seeks Ontarians linked to radical group

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20091029/ontario_fbi_091029/20091029?hub=TopStoriesV2

CTV.ca News Staff
Date: Thursday Oct. 29, 2009 9:54 AM ET



> The FBI is hunting for three Ontario men who face charges stemming from an investigation into an alleged radical Sunni Islam group in the United States.
> 
> Federal agents carried out several raids Wednesday, as they rounded up members of the Ummah group on charges that included conspiracy to sell stolen goods and illegal sale of firearms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Oct 2009)

This news breaks my heart... no, wait... just a little gas.  I'm fine now.


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2009)

Not every day that one reads of an airlift to a Veterinarian:
http://www.freep.com/article/20091029/NEWS01/910290642/1322/Chopper-rushing-shot-FBI-dog-to-vet-lands-in-John-R

Here is the same thread:
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/90110/post-886656.html#msg886656


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Oct 2009)

H. Rap Brown! What a hoot. I haven't heard of him since he was Justice Minister for the Black Panthers in the 60s. "If America don't come around, we're gonna burn it down".

Guess his goal hasn't changed much, just his excuse for it. ;D


----------



## old medic (29 Oct 2009)

Man linked to slain Islamic radical nabbed in Windsor
Windsor man among 3 facing charges of conspiracy to commit federal crimes
Last Updated: Thursday, October 29, 2009 | 5:08 PM ET

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/10/29/fbi-detroit-ummah-ontario193.html



> Windsor police have assisted in the arrest of one of three Ontario men believed to have connections with a radical Sunni Islam leader who was killed in a shootout in Detroit, CBC News has learned.
> 
> Mujahid Carswell, 30, was taken into custody in Windsor at about 1 p.m. Thursday without incident, according to Deputy Police Chief Jerome Brannagan.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.J (29 Oct 2009)

Carswell is back in the US and currently in custody of the FBI


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Oct 2009)

Good. If a few more were killed it would not break my heart.


----------



## GAP (29 Oct 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Good. If a few more were killed it would not break my heart.



This is a good start, now continue with additional "violent takedowns" and everything will even out after awhile....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Oct 2009)

Yeah, door kicks are great.  But unfortunately this won't do anything to wow the sheeple.  Terrorists will continue to receive safe haven here in Canada.  
My condolances to the handler of the slain PSD.  At least one more shitbag is out of the mix.  
Could we maybe change the title of this thread to "Islamic Radical killed in Michigan"?  I don't believe that this clown provided leadership to any genuine portion of the Islamic population and "slain" has a sympathetic sound to it.  Skippy got what he needed and deserved.


----------



## J.J (30 Oct 2009)

http://www.windsorstar.com/sports/Terror+suspect+arrest+Windsor+shocks+pregnant+partner/2160545/story.html


WINDSOR, Ont. -- He’s the alleged member of a heavily-armed security force for radical Detroit Muslims who is accused of covering up a murder and training Windsor children martial arts in the pursuit of jihad.

The heavily armed Windsor police tactical squad surrounded a Church Street house Thursday and arrested Mujahid Carswell, 30, also known as Mujahid Abdullah.

Police arrested Carswell the day after his father Luqman Ameen Abdullah, the leader of a fundamentalist Islamic group, was killed in a shootout with FBI agents during a raid on a Dearborn, Mich., warehouse.

“*The phone rings, we look out the window and there’s snipers pointed all around the house,” said Carswell’s pregnant Windsor partner, who didn’t want her name used for fear she’d be cut off government assistance. “This is absolutely surreal. My husband is a good brother.”*“He was scared, man. They just killed his dad.”

Sgt. Brett Corey said Windsor police got involved at the request of the Canada Border Services Agency. He said the CBSA asked them to make the arrest because they believed Carswell had guns. Corey said they arrested Carswell without incident around 1 p.m. Thursday and found no firearms.

Carswell is charged in Detroit with conspiracy to commit federal crimes. Police were still hunting for two more Ontario men Thursday, including Yassir Ali Khan, 30. The other outstanding fugitive was Mohammad Philistine, 33, also known as Mohammad Al-Sahli and Mohammad Palestine. He lives in Windsor.

An affidavit sworn by FBI agents states that Abdullah called Philistine a “soldier and a warrior.” Authorities allege Philistine sold stolen merchandise for the group, along with other criminal activity.

U.S. authorities have charged 11 people. They’re members of a group call Umman, or the brotherhood, mostly African-American converts to Islam seeking to establish a separate state within the U.S. governed by Sharia law.

“The 11 defendants are members of a group that is alleged to have engaged in violent activity over a period of many years, and known to be armed,” a U.S. Department of Justice news release stated.

Among them is Carswell, Abdullah’s oldest biological son. He lives back and forth between Detroit and Windsor, where the future mother of his child resides. She’s due to give birth in two weeks.

The FBI affidavit states an informant once witnessed a murder in the basement of the group’s Detroit mosque, Masjid Al-Haqq, and saw Carswell use toilet bowl cleaner to wash away the blood. He’s allegedly involved in illicit drug activity, fencing stolen merchandise and carries a .40 calibre handgun. 

Carswell is also the alleged member of Masjid Al-Haqq’s Sutra team, armed men responsible for mosque security and protecting members from police and local street gangs. The team carries guns and are trained in several types of self-defence including kickboxing, boxing and sword fighting, according to the FBI. 

An informant witnessed Carswell training children as young as seven in martial arts as well. He beat them to instill bravery and obedience, according to the FBI.

Carswell also allegedly told an informant he attended a large mosque in Windsor and the people there “are serious and organized.” He allegedly bragged that he trains about 60 children, aged eight to 18, in martial arts at the unnamed Windsor mosque.

The mother of Carswell’s baby said he’s a freelance audio engineer and he teaches the kids basketball.

“Anybody, even the brothers that may not like him, know that he came here on the weekends to teach basketball to these children,” said the woman, who also has a daughter from another relationship. “Now they’ve turned it into some big conspiracy ring.”

“This is a good brother. This is a brother who cooks breakfast, who picks up my daughter from school every day.”

She said they found out what happened around 6 p.m. Wednesday. Carswell was in Windsor during the raid.

“I’m at the grocery store, he goes to pick up my daughter from school,” she said. “He gets a phone a call saying that federal agents shot and killed his father.”

She said they don’t have Internet and only one TV channel, so Carswell went to Starbucks to get online. She claimed she was blindsided by the allegations against Carswell and his father.

“Neither of us knew, (expletive), neither of us knew,” she said. “We’re sitting in Starbucks, we find out his dad is killed. We don’t even know why his dad is killed.”

“Imam Luqman for 28 years has fed the community in Detroit. He never left. Stayed on the west side of Detroit, ran a soup kitchen every day for 28 years.”

When armed officers appeared at Carswell’s door, his partner said he was calling around to find a lawyer because he was afraid to turn himself in.

“You’re going to call employees of the government who just murdered his father?” she said. “I mean he’s a little apprehensive to pick up the phone and just say hey, you guys wanted to talk. It’s not that simple.”


twilhelm@thestar.canwest.com or 519-255-6850

© Copyright (c) The Windsor Star


_She considers herself a "revert", not an convert to Islam. The highlighted portion shows her true fears..._


----------



## Danjanou (30 Oct 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Could we maybe change the title of this thread to "Islamic Radical killed in Michigan"?  I don't believe that this clown provided leadership to any genuine portion of the Islamic population and "slain" has a sympathetic sound to it.  Skippy got what he needed and deserved.



I could use my dark mod powers to change it to *Scumbag Gets What He Deserves*, but I think we'd get letters. 8)


----------



## mariomike (30 Oct 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> My condolances to the handler of the slain PSD.



His name was "Freddy":
http://www.detnews.com/article/20091030/METRO01/910300390/1410


----------



## old medic (31 Oct 2009)

Mosque denies slain imam was radical
By Ed White, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2009/10/30/11585971-ap.html



> DETROIT - A mosque on Friday dismissed as "utterly preposterous" the FBI's allegations that its slain leader was part of a radical Islamic group.
> 
> Luqman Ameen Abdullah, the imam or prayer leader of Masjid Al-Haqq in Detroit, was a "recognized and respected member of numerous mainstream Muslim organizations and leadership bodies," the mosque said.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (31 Oct 2009)

WR said:
			
		

> http://www.windsorstar.com/sports/Terror+suspect+arrest+Windsor+shocks+pregnant+partner/2160545/story.html
> “*The phone rings, we look out the window and there’s snipers pointed all around the house,” said Carswell’s pregnant Windsor partner, who didn’t want her name used for fear she’d be cut off government assistance. “This is absolutely surreal. My husband is a good brother.”*“He was scared, man. They just killed his dad.”



Wow.  How many awesome things can you cram into one quote?  I bet the actual snipers on our job are bent with her comment.  And little miss terrorist spawner can rest assured that keeping her name from some reporter is not exactly how she will stay out from under Social Services radar.  However, maybe they will sympathize with her, since she appears to be having her brothers baby.   



> "The slanderous allegations of his being a national leader of a radical Islamic sect is utterly preposterous. ... These allegations are contrary to what we as a community stand for," the mosque said.



Yeah, that's why he got into a fire fight with the FBI, who are known for pulling wild hare allegations out of their orifices  :


----------



## old medic (31 Oct 2009)

Men wanted by FBI arrested in Ont.
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
Last Updated: 31st October 2009, 11:56am

http://www.calgarysun.com/news/canada/2009/10/31/11591571-cp.html


> WINDSOR, Ont. — Two Ontario men wanted by the FBI for alleged involvement in a radical Islamic group have been arrested in Windsor, Ontario.
> 
> The RCMP says Mohammad Al-Sahli, 33, and Yassir Ali Kahn, 30, both of Windsor, were apprehended at residences in the city this morning without incident.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Oct 2009)

The only sad news in this story is the Police Dog killed on duty.

OWDU


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Nov 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The only sad news in this story is the Police Dog killed on duty.
> 
> OWDU



Not true.  The other ones were taken into custody, not taken in a bag.


----------



## x512er (5 Nov 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Not true.  The other ones were taken into custody, not taken in a bag.


 I concur, and am also disappointed in the reaction by their hired mouthpiece. He apparently is upset  with the Windsor Police Dep't. for the use of the high risk take-down. Wasn't there a shooting at the related arrest across the river in Detroit? Why take chances? I applaud the Windsor Police in their professionalism.


----------



## old medic (6 Nov 2009)

Bail granted for 2 men accused in imam's death
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/canada/2009/11/06/11661396.html



> WINDSOR, Ont. — A judge has granted bail for two Windsor, Ont., men arrested following a deadly FBI sting in Detroit.
> 
> The Crown and defence lawyers announced the bail arrangement in court late this morning for Mohammad Al-Sahli and Yassir Ali Khan.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Nov 2009)

Sweet.  Gotta get those terrorist back into our community quick as possible.


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2009)

"Police chief apologizes to Windsor's Islamic community:
Officers offended and embarrassed Muslim families during arrests":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/windsor/story/2009/11/12/windsor-police-apology-091112.html

Windsor Police Media Relations: Media Release:
http://www.windsorstar.com/pdf/policeapology.pdf


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Nov 2009)

Yup.  My disappointment and disdain knows no bounds.  I guess we are enforcing Sharia law here now.  I'd best go dig out my Koran


----------



## x512er (14 Nov 2009)

Sounds like Chief Smith should be the Chief of the Political Correctness Police Service. What a disappointment and to make it worse, set up sensitivity training for the tactical team!
How will we ever take back our country from the pinheads making stupid decisions based in public opinion polls?


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2009)

"Police chief not pressured to apologize, says Windsor Islamic Association: WINDSOR, Ont. -- No political pressure was exerted on the chief of police to make an apology to the Muslim community, says the Windsor Islamic Association.":
http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Windsor+Islamic+Association+addresses+police+chief+apology/2220538/story.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Nov 2009)

x512er said:
			
		

> What a disappointment and to make it worse, set up sensitivity training for the tactical team!



Oh no, my friend.  ALL of us are going to get nailed with the PC/Religion training. You know, because using our valuble training time for that is FAR more important rather than search tactics, vehicle handling, active shooter scenarios, being up on current case law....


----------



## mariomike (16 Nov 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> ALL of us are going to get nailed with the PC/Religion training.



Just an uneducated guess as a newspaper reader on my part, but Windsor Police may have wanted to avoid a Human Rights fiasco similar to what Metro Police went through after the raid on the "Pussy Palace" a  few years ago.  Several club members launched a $1.5 million class-action lawsuit.
Training in gay sensitivity was ordered for all current -- and future -- Toronto police officers, from the newest constables to the chief of police. On top of that, the Toronto force service was ordered to pay $350,000 to a group of lesbian complainants. The officers involved in the raid were each required to issue signed letters of apology to the - 300 - women that were in attendance. The police also agreed to emphasize hiring recruits from the lesbian-gay community and to establish a policy concerning the detention and search of transsexuals. And the establishment of a police liaison officer to the gay community.
Fallout from this Human Rights case may have been a factor in the decision of the Board, which is influenced by Mayor's Miller's office, not to renew Chief Fantino's contract and hire Chief Blair.
It's not that I am defending this. But, it's the sort of history that may have been on the minds of the Mayor and Police Chief in Windsor.


----------

